# Wish i had a faster zoom lens



## NYY (Dec 13, 2005)

not really a blooper, but still a picture that could have been great


----------



## charizzi (Dec 17, 2005)

aww!  i like the simplicity   just the bird flying in the HUGE blue sky


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah.... if it were sharp I'd love it


----------

